# Trouble installing flashplugin



## grimgent (Dec 30, 2014)

When I try to install www/linux-c6-flashplugin11, I get this:

```
Found saved configuration for linux-c6-flashplugin-11.2r202.406
===>  linux-c6-flashplugin-11.2r202.406 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/11.2r202.406.
=> Attempting to fetch http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/pdc/11.2.202.406/install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz
fetch: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/pdc/11.2.202.406/install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz: Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/flashplugin/11.2r202.406/install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz
fetch: http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/flashplugin/11.2r202.406/install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz: Not Found
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/11.2r202.406 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/linux-c6-flashplugin11
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/linux-c6-flashplugin11
```


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 30, 2014)

I think you should update your ports tree, there is a more recent version of the plugin. Run `portsnap fetch update` and try again.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 30, 2014)

Try it again.  Just now, the first try to fetch that file failed.  A minute or so later, it succeeded.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 30, 2014)

But Juanitou is right, there is a newer version of the port.


----------



## grimgent (Dec 31, 2014)

When I run `mount linproc` I get 
	
	



```
mount: /compat/linux/proc : No such file or directory
```
I have:

```
linproc  /compat/linux/proc  linprocfs rw,late 0 0
```


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 31, 2014)

Have you fully configured Linux binary compatibility?


----------

